# Bad Water odor In Aquarium



## guppygirl9 (Aug 2, 2005)

I was feeding my fish today, and noticed a terrilble water odor in there. so i cleaned the entire tank, and havent noticed a problem as of yet. I hope its not the new gravel I bought, anyone have a clue as to what may have caused it?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

What kind of smell was it?
Was it a rotten egg sort of smell, or a fishy one, or something else?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You stated you have new gravel and you cleaned the entire tank. 

When you added the new gravel how did you do it. Did you empty the entire tank and put the new gravel in and refill it or did you somehow save some of the benefical bacteria to keep the tank cycled? 

Also when you said you cleaned the entire tank did you clean the entire tank or do a partial water change and clean the filters?

It is very hard on fish to Clean the entire tank. Do a search on yahoo or google on cycling a aquarium and read up It will be real helpful knowing this for the shortterm and longterm health of your fish.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i agree with oldsalt...we need the anwsers to those questions. Also, did you clean the tank top to bottom? filter, ornaments, etc?

edit: Oops you beat me too it fish doc! lol


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

From what I got out of the post, it sounds like the god-awful aquarium smell when the chemicals are completely out of balance. First...do you see all of your fish? If yes then are they in completely clean water right now? If so, you may be smelling the ammonia. If you're using your regular equipment, did you leave it out to dry? Did you wash it? If so, then the bacteria it might have stored is gone, allowing ammonia to spring into action.

What kind of gravel was it? Did you rinse it like the instructions said?

I'm not trying to be a pain, I'm trying to get all bases covered, because my aquarium started smelling a few weeks ago, and I had to do daily water changes, add bacteria, fiddle, mess, fiddle, mess...if you catch my drift, to get it to stop smelling. It happened after I added an ammonia neutralizer and cycle on the same day (stupid clerk). It took me almost 3 weeks to fix the stench. Thank goondess my poor fishies are healthy.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

You sure it's not your armpits?LOL.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> You sure it's not your armpits?LOL.


LMAO


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Guppygirl9, i suggest doing a large water change... and cleaning the gravel. Did you clean the gravel under the tap before putting it into the tank? Because you should really - never mind, no worries! It most probably isn't your gravel anyway.... i highly doubt gravel would have a horrid smell, as you would've reconized it within opening the package. Clean out the tank again... If it's just a 'fishy' smell, this is perfectly normal, because let's face it - the occupants are FISH.  unless you can smell it with the lid on the tank, then there's nothing to worry about. Weekly water changes of about 40% should help make sure your tank is nice and clean.

Cichlid Man ~ If you haven't anything helpful to say, that could contribute to the thread, why say anything at all?


----------



## guppygirl9 (Aug 2, 2005)

*bad smelling water*

Well The rocks was the source. The smell was normal untill I did an entire cleaning and added the new rocks, I smelled the bag they came in and it smells real strong of chemicals . the fish are in a holding tank with original water from the tank. before the new rocks were added. that holding tank is fine no bad smell. so In the mean time i will cycle the ten gallon and get some rocks that arent toxic. thank you for all your help.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

No problem.. that is of course, if you were referring to me!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

OMG my log smelled bad when i took it out and cleaned it. Wierd that rocks would.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Chazwick said:


> Cichlid Man ~ If you haven't anything helpful to say, that could contribute to the thread, why say anything at all?


 I appreciate you trying to keep the peace on the forum, but you do realize how many questions we get and how many the moderation team try their best to answer. There are so many similar threads on the forums history, matter of fact, this same question was asked 2-3 weeks ago, check yourself. We can't right essays everytime somebodies fish dies, or someone has the usual nitrite spike. There are so many previous threads similar to others, that it is always helpful to brows through old topics.
Best regards, Cichlid Man. (Super Moderator)


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

chazwik: you shouldn't suggest anything unless you have all the facts. Nothing was stated about the age of the tank, is it new and cycling or is it a year old? If it is a newly developed tank then your suggestion is moot, and would most likely cause more harm than good. RESPECT YOUR MODS

I was going to ask if carbon is being used in the filter? if so, when was the last time it was rinsed/changed? The use of carbon can minimize the smell, unless there was a chemical imbalance like mlefev stated.
Of course, there are cases where carbon can have negative impact to some fish, reducing natural enzymes and elements that are much needed in some fishes health, growth, and coloration.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i think the rock had a high sulfer content in them..and i think ive seen someone with the name guppygirl somewhere before....


----------

